# Medical specialty selection chart



## Foxbat (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Veneficus (Nov 5, 2010)

Foxbat said:


>



I think this may be the only chart in the world where part of my descriptor is "sane."

Hope is restored!!!


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 5, 2010)

...since we're going down this road...


----------

